# More AJ- Feb 17, 2017



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I wanted some fresh AJ for a cookout Sunday to go with my Gumbo as we were having our friends Tina and Mark Smith over for dinner. So with the promising forecast, I planned a last minute trip for Friday. And, knowing how much Tina likes fishing, I asked them to join me!
We headed out about 9AM- and made a beeline for the Allen Wreck near the Baldwin Trolling Corridor. We fished for live baits there- but weren't having much luck. We caught some trigger and a few red snapper. 








I found a small school of AJ off the east side of the wreck- but they were finicky and the one that I did get to bite was much too small. So we moved on...
Next stop, the Wallace Wreck. We worked around the wreck looking for baits, but mostly caught red snapper. After awhile we did catch a few ruby lips, and promptly put them in the live well. We also caught a few legal sized Lane Snapper. 








Once we had about a dozen rubys lips though, we moved on.
Along the way- we made a quick stop on a big school of bonito new a group of tanks. I saw some AJs mixed in with them- So I threw a big soft plastic into one school, and caught a small AJ. Tina was throwing a bubble rig and caught her first Bonito. 








She was impressed with how hard that little fish can fight. After a landing a couple small jacks and the bonito- we headed for our last stop.
At the LuLu we set up on the west side of the wreck where we were getting some good return on the sonar. We set up the Penn Squall and each took a shot at our AJ. Mark and I landed our fish pretty quick. Just over legal size. Again- no monsters, but they'll taste good smothered in some Spicy Mago Marinade on the grill. Tina had to go twice- as her first AJ was way too small. But she finally got one she could keep- atta girl!
Anyway, met some friends from the forum while we were there- and everyone had a good time. 








Can't wait to fire up the grill Sunday!
While at the LuLu, I fired up the GoPro Hero2 diver and shot this video. Enjoy.




A little fishing video...


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Water looks good ... lots of Short AJ's out there


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

amarcafina said:


> Water looks good ... lots of Short AJ's out there


That's for sure- no monsters that I saw- but enough legal sized ones to put a few in the boat! Some nice looking Mangrove Snapper too!
I heard some guys on the radio on the LuLu earlier (when we were still at the Wallace) who seemed to be having a hard time getting legal sized fish there. I wondered what baits they were using- we only had to weed thru a couple smaller ones to get ours.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Great job Capt! way to go


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice. We made the same run but launched a little earlier. We struck out trying to catch rubys and ended up jigging at the LuLu, and of course, caught short AJs.

The guys that you heard on the radio came up & jigged beside us & caught a couple short AJs.

We moved on to other places but no legal AJs for the day only a nice scamp.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Joe_Lee said:


> Very nice. We made the same run but launched a little earlier. We struck out trying to catch rubys and ended up jigging at the LuLu, and of course, caught short AJs.
> 
> The guys that you heard on the radio came up & jigged beside us & caught a couple short AJs.
> 
> We moved on to other places but no legal AJs for the day only a nice scamp.


The "bait" was more difficult to come by for sure- but by the time we left the Wallace, we had more than enough Ruby Lips. Only caught a few larger ones- but big enough to get the job done. I usually like a couple big porgies- but couldn't find any this trip. 
I keep a few big paddle tail and curly tail soft plastics on the boat "just in case" we can't get live baits for some reason. But they take such a beating and most times get torn up beyond re-using anymore after 1-2 fish that I don't like using them unless I have to. Especially frustrating if the catch is undersized! LOL
I have bad joints- so I can't jig for long. I use the Shimano Flat Fall Jigs on the shallower wrecks- but only occasionally produce keeper fish on them. But at least they can take a beating.
Glad you got something for the table. Better luck next time on the jacks.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey B B

What's the size of AJ have to be now? looked like there were lots of big ones in the video but might be deceptive on sizing


----------



## Saltwater_fan4life (Dec 22, 2015)

Great report and great video Mike!!! Thanks for sharing!! Glad you got 'em!!! Looks like a fun trip!!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Billybob+ said:


> Hey B B
> 
> What's the size of AJ have to be now? looked like there were lots of big ones in the video but might be deceptive on sizing


34" fork length- one per person.
Yes- I saw a few "decent" sized ones on the video. We also saw a lot of "schoolies" on the way out.


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Mike, I've never tried the grubs, thx for the tip.

I have good luck catching keeper AJs on jigs further out where there's less pressure. 

We did have one break off yesterday that felt good but who knows.

We should've worked harder for the bait for sure.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You messed up not sending get that bonita straight back out on a hook. I'd be willing to bet you would have at least hooked a big jack on it....


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> You messed up not sending get that bonita straight back out on a hook. I'd be willing to bet you would have at least hooked a big jack on it....


Yea- I know. I'll have to do that on a day I have some heavy helpers on board. Braxton would just die! Lol


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report. My boat is in sick bay for a couple of weeks. Hope to hit the secret AJ spot that everybody knows about before they close the season.

Porgies are AJ crack .. we usually run to the Edge and load the livewell (and cooler sometimes) then head back in to catch our whopping 1 AJ per person. About a 2lb porgie will keep the small AJs off the hook. 

Tight lines capt!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

That video had me in a trance all you needed was a English narrator for the underwater discovery channel wreck fishing documentary.:thumbup:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

No video report- just a little video for fun.


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks like you had a really nice day on the water!

Do you have any videos of you using the shimano flat fall jig in the shallower water? I have tried to use one a couple of times but without much luck - just wanted to see what kind of retrieve you are using.

Also, what weight do you prefer?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

makats said:


> Looks like you had a really nice day on the water!
> 
> Do you have any videos of you using the shimano flat fall jig in the shallower water? I have tried to use one a couple of times but without much luck - just wanted to see what kind of retrieve you are using.
> 
> Also, what weight do you prefer?


I used it most successfully on the "One Jacked Up Weekend" video at the Allen Reef late on the day. The jacks were all over the top and I just threw on the middle of them. I also used one a couple years ago on the video "Hunting Northern Gulf AmberJack". My method is as the jig is designed, best effectiveness is on the fall. I watch for a slack in the line on the fall and hit it hard. If it makes it to the bottom, I'll crank up several turns and let it flutter back down a few feet and crank several more times and repeat until I see the end of my wind-on leader. Then reel up and start over. And I prefer the heavier jigs (250g or so) in the chartreuse /white color. 
You can see the other videos on our YouTube channel- www.youtube.com/aboutscubasteve


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the quick and informative reply. Going to check your videos and will try to put some more time in this lure


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

makats said:


> Thanks for the quick and informative reply. Going to check your videos and will try to put some more time in this lure


If you get some BIG curly tails or paddle tail soft plastics, they work too. I'm not really fond of them because they usually get chewed up pretty bad real quick, big or little fish... not very cost effective in my book, but I'd have to say they do usually get more strikes more often.


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

I do need to get me some of those, I've only tried the softplastics inshore, but I see that the bigger grubs and paddletails are pretty popular choice for offshore as well. How big do they have to be though?

I might try to pick some up from outcast if they have some on sale


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

makats said:


> I do need to get me some of those, I've only tried the softplastics inshore, but I see that the bigger grubs and paddletails are pretty popular choice for offshore as well. How big do they have to be though?
> 
> I might try to pick some up from outcast if they have some on sale


AJs will swallow some big baits- so, the biggest you can find, like at least an 8" curly tail or 9" Sledge Hammer with about a 1-1.5 oz jig head. If you can find bigger- go for it! They will hit them!


----------

